# Debate user "NotSendingTheirBest" on the ethics and morality of executing offending animal and child abusers



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Still Anonymous For This said:


> Kyle Myers, the dude who created the FPSRussia character, actually goes into child molesters in prison on a PKA podcast when he went for a marijuana charge.  As much as anyone, including myself, wishes they got fucked with in prison - they don't.
> 
> Any sort of child sex crime should be an automatic capital offense.  Let them have a fair and speedy trial, let them go through the appeals process, and then drag them kicking and screaming to the gallows.  Paying to feed and house them for a few years only to release them back out into public, where they either continue their perversion or live under bridges, is a waste of time and a slap in the face to victims.  These assholes steal the lives of children and doom them to an uphill battle that few win.  Fuck 'em.
> 
> Hell.  Bring back the brazen bull for these fucks.



It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.

Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
> Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.
> 
> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.



Oh my god, no one cares. Stop white knighting for dogfucking pedophiles you absolute degenerate.


----------



## Null (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.


Disagree. I find the people gallivanting about a life of torture and rape way worse. In my justice system, you shoot the ones you can't fix and try not to have the rest come out more broken than when they came in.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.



That's a very nice sentiment and while I myself am against capital punishment, tut-tutting over people wishing a dude as vile as this was dead ain't winning anybody over.

Personally, I hope he's in there for a long, long while, and gets plenty of time to think about how much of a fuck-up he is.


----------



## callacall (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
> Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.
> 
> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.


not even terrorists?


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Null said:


> Disagree. I find the people gallivanting about a life of torture and rape way worse. In my justice system, you shoot the ones you can't fix and try not to have the rest come out more broken than when they came in.



Who are the judges? Sorry, living in a post-Soviet country makes me very wary of people rooting for capital punishment. I'm pretty sure you won't be shooting anyone and the moment *benevolent* justice system fucks up and gets you or people you care about in for a death sentence, you'll change your tune quite quickly.



callacall said:


> not even terrorists?



Not even them.



Meowthkip said:


> That's a very nice sentiment and while I myself am against capital punishment, tut-tutting over people wishing a dude as vile as this was dead ain't winning anybody over.
> 
> Personally, I hope he's in there for a long, long while, and gets plenty of time to think about how much of a fuck-up he is.



I'm sure people here are mature enough to discard my personal colouring and see what I meant. If not - well, sorry. Just like you pass judgement, I can too pass judgement. And yeah, I hope he's in there for a long while.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
> Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.
> 
> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.



No, there is a good reason for capital punishment to exist. It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment. There are some crimes that are so egregious that it is a philosophically viable endeavor to wonder if the criminal who perpetrated said crime is even human. In my estimation, child molestation and other forms of pederasty are egregious enough to dehumanize the criminal who engaged in them. To produce pornographic content of your own nephew and distribute it to other subhumans goes beyond even that. 
It is such a violation of that child's trust that the offending pedo should be disposed of in a cruel, ignominious manner; there is no reform for these types of people, they'll only succumb to their perversions again if given the chance to act on them.


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 26, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> I bet he declares himself to be Trans and tries to use it as a way to try and  get out of a jail sentence.


Unless he's been looking into that sort of thing in his off time I doubt it'll work out. The system isn't likely to believe he's trans even if he starts making skirts out of his prison pants when he has no prior history (online or offline) of dressing up as a woman. At best it'll get him a psych analysis to find out whether he has disphoria or not and if he's not howling at the moon about how having a wangus is making him want to use his own shank to castrate himself they ain't gonna buy it. At worst he makes himself look even more scrumptious to Bubba and company.


TheYellowKing said:


> My guess is he gets 25-30 years and makes it to year 3 when he gets comfortable enough to ask for a transfer to genpop and tells his Aryan Brotherhood cellmate how tasty six year olds are. Hopefully he gets his skull caved in instead of just shanked.


Speaking of Aryan Brotherhood wannabes, Foxler is also facing charges right now for attempted kiddy diddling. If they were in the same state I could only imagine some fucking sitcom shenanigans if these two met in prison.


Spoiler: Episode Synopsis



-Foxler and SnakeThing bond over being furry dogfucking child molesters.
-Foxler and SnakeThing decide to start a furry-based prison gang but, like Foxler's plans for Furry Raiders, it goes fucking nowhere.
-Foxler and SnakeThing try to make friends with other Neo-Nazis, dogfuckers, child molesters and serial killer necrophiles but their incredibly niche combo lifestyles alienates them from even the most pathetically desperate demographics.
-Foxler and SnakeThing start plotting to escape because they're getting real sick of being used as cumdumpsters. Three-stooges-esque slapstick ensues until they give up.
-Season 1 Finale; Foxler and SnakeThing shank one another over a political disagreement, of all things.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> No, there is a good reason for capital punishment to exist. It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment. There are some crimes that are so egregious that it is a philosophically viable endeavor to wonder if the criminal who perpetrated said crime is even human. In my estimation, child molestation and other forms of pederasty are egregious enough to dehumanize the criminal who engaged in them. To produce pornographic content of your own nephew and distribute it to other subhumans goes beyond even that.
> It is such a violation of that child's trust that the offending pedo should be disposed of in a cruel, ignominious manner; there is no reform for these types of people, they'll only succumb to their perversions again if given the chance to act on them.



Let me get this straight first since because I spoke, I'm (as it is tradition) accused of being a white knight for a paedophile and a zoosadist: I'm not. His cruelty alone should land him in a dark, cold place where he can return to the usual world no earlier than 20 years.

About capital punishment as means to exact justice:
>It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment.

Does it? A catharsis would be to undo the damage he has done. This damage is erased only by long years of healing or suicide.

When you're campaigning for someone to be shot, hanged or quartered (it means no difference), you are opening an option for the government (since it possesses the licence to violence) to use killings as a less of a terminal option but more of a routine instrument. Governments should be ashamed of killing people because that would ensure that whenever it is wrong, a person who was thought guilty will be alive and can get justice as well.

Also, by campaigning for capital punishment, you're giving your government an option to use it against its' enemies openly in the future. Fuck, people, haven't you learned anything in the last 100 years? If necessary, the government and people in power can make anyone guilty and manipulate public opinions on a large scale.

That's why we don't kill murderers, paedophiles and rapists anymore. SnakeThing is a cunt and a bastard. But he has a right to live, while being punished for his abhorrent, vile, cruel, disgusting actions.


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 26, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> No, there is a good reason for capital punishment to exist. It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment. There are some crimes that are so egregious that it is a philosophically viable endeavor to wonder if the criminal who perpetrated said crime is even human. In my estimation, child molestation and other forms of pederasty are egregious enough to dehumanize the criminal who engaged in them. To produce pornographic content of your own nephew and distribute it to other subhumans goes beyond even that.
> It is such a violation of that child's trust that the offending pedo should be disposed of in a cruel, ignominious manner; there is no reform for these types of people, they'll only succumb to their perversions again if given the chance to act on them.


Speaking bluntly I don't support capital punishment either. As much as I think these freaks deserve to die, the amount of cost to the taxpayers and families is way higher. The catharsis arguement is hard to choke down when trying to get a serial killer to take his long walk can take upwards of a decade of legal combat, and most juries don't want to vote for state-sanctioned murder because at the end of the day their decision is what kills them; people with moral compunctions against killing others even in an indirect sense are going to drag their fucking feet even if they think the person in question deserves to die.

These juries are far more willing to swing for life in prison with no parole though.

Also letting serial killers suffer in prison until they die is a far more befitting punishment than just 20 years and a long walk. Someone who gets off on taunting the victims families for so long is going to consider that a more dignified way to go than being shanked by prison pals or getting old and rotting away from ass cancer.

Sauce; My aunt had a friend years back who was related to one of the victims of Ted Bundy. That court case was a goddamn nightmare.


----------



## NoFeline (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> About capital punishment as means to exact justice:
> >It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment.


Nice essay but would you care to explain why you're so opposed to _permanently removing incurable offending pedophiles from the population? _Something you're not telling us, buddy?


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

NoFeline said:


> Nice essay but would you care to explain why you're so opposed to _permanently removing incurable offending pedophiles from the population? _Something you're not telling us, buddy?



>_permanently removing incurable offending pedophiles from the population

Permanently removing _is fine. _Killing_ an incurable paedophile is a different story.


----------



## PlasticOwls (Dec 26, 2019)

We *should *execute animal abusers and animal fornicators. And with how we treat pedophiles and abusers in the states, execution would be easier and humane for them.

The option should be available. Nice shitpost @NotSendingTheirBest


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 26, 2019)

FrostyWeeb9 said:


> If he tries that I sincerely hope he doesn't succeed with that gambit... that sounds like something that would have the best chances of working in cuckold Canada.



No. Pedos get killed in Canadian prisons. The whole population wanted this guy dead so bad they threw a riot to cover his murder. Don't judge the nation on Jonny Sickfuck Yaniv.

As for this piece of waste, I think it says right on the sentencing form that he is going to be in 'special' incarceration, which means the Pedo Wing (aka the Beast Wing) if this prison has one, or is going to be in protective custody from day 1, and the details of that life are laid out 2 posts up.

For a non-social person with an active imagination, solitary wouldn't be so bad. For an internet addicted autist, I can't imagine too many worse penalties then being stuck alone with the silence and the guilt, besides actually being stuck in genpop and getting his face (and his rectum) split open on the daily.


----------



## NoFeline (Dec 26, 2019)

They are completely useless to society.

Even if you miraculously did find a cure nothing would make them any less of a heinous selfish POS that chose to violate children, to permanently damage other members of society, just to get their rocks off. There is no reason to keep them alive. They are nothing but an active detriment.

You could save starving children in third world countries with the money you wasted feeding these leeches for a lifetime.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm a strong believer in prison being used to rehabilitate.

Treat prisoners well, teach them important skills, and make sure they leave ready to contribute to society instead of reoffending.

This, of course, doesn't apply to everyone, as some people cannot be redeemed.

Whether or not someone like Levi should be killed immediately should rely on a couple factors:

1. Are we sure without a shadow of a doubt he's guilty? The justice system isn't perfect and we don't want to kill innocents.

2. Can we use him to bring down his cohorts? I'd argue it's only worth killing a prisoner if there are no positives that come from keeping him alive. Using him for info is an objective benefit of him being alive.

If there's no way he could be rehabilitated, no way he isn't guilty, and no way for him to benefit society, why keep him alive?


----------



## Biffo (Dec 26, 2019)

Against for a number of reasons
System in place costs way too much more money to kill them compared to imprisonment for life, should waste the least amount of money we can on them.
Could also be falsely convicted, in the case of SnakeThing we know they did what the are accused of, but that isn't alway the case sadly.
Death can be the easy way out compared to life in prison.

I say life in gen pop is the best punishment, and if a other inmate kills them, got to be cheaper than a state funded execution.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 26, 2019)

Do you trust the governing body, or even the people, to not take a life unjustly? And how many dead offenders are worth one innocent?
That’s what it comes down to for me.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> I understand the reservations that someone hailing from a former Soviet state would have about capital punishment. Extrajudicial killings were rather common in many Soviet bloc states if my understanding of history is correct.
> 
> However, in the United States, cases of wrongful execution are rare. Extrajudicial killings are the subject of speculation and conspiracy in the US  All Epstien didn't kill himself jokes go here (btw he didn't). The process for a subhuman being sentenced to death goes on long after the court case is finished. There are years worth of appeals that any death row inmate can elect for. This is in place to prevent wrongful executions. It is not a perfect system, but it seems to work.
> 
> The catharsis argument isn't so easily dismissed. Whenever an article is published about some murderer being executed, there is mention of 'closure for the victim's families'. That 'closure' is the catharsis that the monster that killed or violated your loved one is getting what they deserve. You're right that the best catharsis would be to undo the criminal's actions, but that isn't possible. An alternative is needed and capital punishment is a simultaneously sufficient and insufficient alternative. It cannot heal the suffering wrought by that criminal, but it can offer a sense of finality to that chapter in the survivors' lives, that they will never again have to worry about this criminal harming others as they or their family had been harmed.



Not just extrajudicial killings. Soviet penitentiary system neither rehabilitated nor punished. It only degraded inmates, leading them to return to prison even in the cases, when one person could be salvaged.

Possessing foreign currency in large amounts? You get shot.

The illegal border crossing was an automatic death sentence for a USSR citizen as well.

Do you know how many people died before this guy was apprehended? Two. One was a sadist but one was most likely an innocent, leaving behind a daughter. He "confessed" to a brutal killing but then killed himself, crying that he didn't do it.

>There are years worth of appeals that any death row inmate can elect for. This is in place to prevent wrongful executions. It is not a perfect system, but it seems to work. 

And yet, your country executes innocents. Up to 100 people might have been executed since the thirties. is it worth it?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> No. Pedos get killed in Canadian prisons. The whole population wanted him dead so bad they threw a riot to cover his murder. Don't judge the nation on Jonny Sickfuck Yaniv.





> While one other person was injured in the riot and taken to hospital, no staff members were hurt, prison officials said. A lockdown will continue and prisoners will be searched while officials try and find out the cause of the riot.



That sounds like what happened.  How often is there a prison riot and somehow they don't hurt any staff members?  In fact, the only person who gets killed is some child molester everyone hated.  I wonder if they got the idea from Scarface.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Still Anonymous For This said:


> Kyle Myers, the dude who created the FPSRussia character, actually goes into child molesters in prison on a PKA podcast when he went for a marijuana charge.  As much as anyone, including myself, wishes they got fucked with in prison - they don't.
> 
> Any sort of child sex crime should be an automatic capital offense.  Let them have a fair and speedy trial, let them go through the appeals process, and then drag them kicking and screaming to the gallows.  Paying to feed and house them for a few years only to release them back out into public, where they either continue their perversion or live under bridges, is a waste of time and a slap in the face to victims.  These assholes steal the lives of children and doom them to an uphill battle that few win.  Fuck 'em.
> 
> Hell.  Bring back the brazen bull for these fucks.



It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.

Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
> Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.
> 
> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.



Oh my god, no one cares. Stop white knighting for dogfucking pedophiles you absolute degenerate.


----------



## Null (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.


Disagree. I find the people gallivanting about a life of torture and rape way worse. In my justice system, you shoot the ones you can't fix and try not to have the rest come out more broken than when they came in.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.



That's a very nice sentiment and while I myself am against capital punishment, tut-tutting over people wishing a dude as vile as this was dead ain't winning anybody over.

Personally, I hope he's in there for a long, long while, and gets plenty of time to think about how much of a fuck-up he is.


----------



## callacall (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
> Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.
> 
> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.


not even terrorists?


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Null said:


> Disagree. I find the people gallivanting about a life of torture and rape way worse. In my justice system, you shoot the ones you can't fix and try not to have the rest come out more broken than when they came in.



Who are the judges? Sorry, living in a post-Soviet country makes me very wary of people rooting for capital punishment. I'm pretty sure you won't be shooting anyone and the moment *benevolent* justice system fucks up and gets you or people you care about in for a death sentence, you'll change your tune quite quickly.



callacall said:


> not even terrorists?



Not even them.



Meowthkip said:


> That's a very nice sentiment and while I myself am against capital punishment, tut-tutting over people wishing a dude as vile as this was dead ain't winning anybody over.
> 
> Personally, I hope he's in there for a long, long while, and gets plenty of time to think about how much of a fuck-up he is.



I'm sure people here are mature enough to discard my personal colouring and see what I meant. If not - well, sorry. Just like you pass judgement, I can too pass judgement. And yeah, I hope he's in there for a long while.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
> Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.
> 
> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.



No, there is a good reason for capital punishment to exist. It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment. There are some crimes that are so egregious that it is a philosophically viable endeavor to wonder if the criminal who perpetrated said crime is even human. In my estimation, child molestation and other forms of pederasty are egregious enough to dehumanize the criminal who engaged in them. To produce pornographic content of your own nephew and distribute it to other subhumans goes beyond even that. 
It is such a violation of that child's trust that the offending pedo should be disposed of in a cruel, ignominious manner; there is no reform for these types of people, they'll only succumb to their perversions again if given the chance to act on them.


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 26, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> I bet he declares himself to be Trans and tries to use it as a way to try and  get out of a jail sentence.


Unless he's been looking into that sort of thing in his off time I doubt it'll work out. The system isn't likely to believe he's trans even if he starts making skirts out of his prison pants when he has no prior history (online or offline) of dressing up as a woman. At best it'll get him a psych analysis to find out whether he has disphoria or not and if he's not howling at the moon about how having a wangus is making him want to use his own shank to castrate himself they ain't gonna buy it. At worst he makes himself look even more scrumptious to Bubba and company.


TheYellowKing said:


> My guess is he gets 25-30 years and makes it to year 3 when he gets comfortable enough to ask for a transfer to genpop and tells his Aryan Brotherhood cellmate how tasty six year olds are. Hopefully he gets his skull caved in instead of just shanked.


Speaking of Aryan Brotherhood wannabes, Foxler is also facing charges right now for attempted kiddy diddling. If they were in the same state I could only imagine some fucking sitcom shenanigans if these two met in prison.


Spoiler: Episode Synopsis



-Foxler and SnakeThing bond over being furry dogfucking child molesters.
-Foxler and SnakeThing decide to start a furry-based prison gang but, like Foxler's plans for Furry Raiders, it goes fucking nowhere.
-Foxler and SnakeThing try to make friends with other Neo-Nazis, dogfuckers, child molesters and serial killer necrophiles but their incredibly niche combo lifestyles alienates them from even the most pathetically desperate demographics.
-Foxler and SnakeThing start plotting to escape because they're getting real sick of being used as cumdumpsters. Three-stooges-esque slapstick ensues until they give up.
-Season 1 Finale; Foxler and SnakeThing shank one another over a political disagreement, of all things.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> No, there is a good reason for capital punishment to exist. It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment. There are some crimes that are so egregious that it is a philosophically viable endeavor to wonder if the criminal who perpetrated said crime is even human. In my estimation, child molestation and other forms of pederasty are egregious enough to dehumanize the criminal who engaged in them. To produce pornographic content of your own nephew and distribute it to other subhumans goes beyond even that.
> It is such a violation of that child's trust that the offending pedo should be disposed of in a cruel, ignominious manner; there is no reform for these types of people, they'll only succumb to their perversions again if given the chance to act on them.



Let me get this straight first since because I spoke, I'm (as it is tradition) accused of being a white knight for a paedophile and a zoosadist: I'm not. His cruelty alone should land him in a dark, cold place where he can return to the usual world no earlier than 20 years.

About capital punishment as means to exact justice:
>It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment.

Does it? A catharsis would be to undo the damage he has done. This damage is erased only by long years of healing or suicide.

When you're campaigning for someone to be shot, hanged or quartered (it means no difference), you are opening an option for the government (since it possesses the licence to violence) to use killings as a less of a terminal option but more of a routine instrument. Governments should be ashamed of killing people because that would ensure that whenever it is wrong, a person who was thought guilty will be alive and can get justice as well.

Also, by campaigning for capital punishment, you're giving your government an option to use it against its' enemies openly in the future. Fuck, people, haven't you learned anything in the last 100 years? If necessary, the government and people in power can make anyone guilty and manipulate public opinions on a large scale.

That's why we don't kill murderers, paedophiles and rapists anymore. SnakeThing is a cunt and a bastard. But he has a right to live, while being punished for his abhorrent, vile, cruel, disgusting actions.


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 26, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> No, there is a good reason for capital punishment to exist. It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment. There are some crimes that are so egregious that it is a philosophically viable endeavor to wonder if the criminal who perpetrated said crime is even human. In my estimation, child molestation and other forms of pederasty are egregious enough to dehumanize the criminal who engaged in them. To produce pornographic content of your own nephew and distribute it to other subhumans goes beyond even that.
> It is such a violation of that child's trust that the offending pedo should be disposed of in a cruel, ignominious manner; there is no reform for these types of people, they'll only succumb to their perversions again if given the chance to act on them.


Speaking bluntly I don't support capital punishment either. As much as I think these freaks deserve to die, the amount of cost to the taxpayers and families is way higher. The catharsis arguement is hard to choke down when trying to get a serial killer to take his long walk can take upwards of a decade of legal combat, and most juries don't want to vote for state-sanctioned murder because at the end of the day their decision is what kills them; people with moral compunctions against killing others even in an indirect sense are going to drag their fucking feet even if they think the person in question deserves to die.

These juries are far more willing to swing for life in prison with no parole though.

Also letting serial killers suffer in prison until they die is a far more befitting punishment than just 20 years and a long walk. Someone who gets off on taunting the victims families for so long is going to consider that a more dignified way to go than being shanked by prison pals or getting old and rotting away from ass cancer.

Sauce; My aunt had a friend years back who was related to one of the victims of Ted Bundy. That court case was a goddamn nightmare.


----------



## NoFeline (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> About capital punishment as means to exact justice:
> >It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment.


Nice essay but would you care to explain why you're so opposed to _permanently removing incurable offending pedophiles from the population? _Something you're not telling us, buddy?


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

NoFeline said:


> Nice essay but would you care to explain why you're so opposed to _permanently removing incurable offending pedophiles from the population? _Something you're not telling us, buddy?



>_permanently removing incurable offending pedophiles from the population

Permanently removing _is fine. _Killing_ an incurable paedophile is a different story.


----------



## PlasticOwls (Dec 26, 2019)

We *should *execute animal abusers and animal fornicators. And with how we treat pedophiles and abusers in the states, execution would be easier and humane for them.

The option should be available. Nice shitpost @NotSendingTheirBest


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 26, 2019)

FrostyWeeb9 said:


> If he tries that I sincerely hope he doesn't succeed with that gambit... that sounds like something that would have the best chances of working in cuckold Canada.



No. Pedos get killed in Canadian prisons. The whole population wanted this guy dead so bad they threw a riot to cover his murder. Don't judge the nation on Jonny Sickfuck Yaniv.

As for this piece of waste, I think it says right on the sentencing form that he is going to be in 'special' incarceration, which means the Pedo Wing (aka the Beast Wing) if this prison has one, or is going to be in protective custody from day 1, and the details of that life are laid out 2 posts up.

For a non-social person with an active imagination, solitary wouldn't be so bad. For an internet addicted autist, I can't imagine too many worse penalties then being stuck alone with the silence and the guilt, besides actually being stuck in genpop and getting his face (and his rectum) split open on the daily.


----------



## NoFeline (Dec 26, 2019)

They are completely useless to society.

Even if you miraculously did find a cure nothing would make them any less of a heinous selfish POS that chose to violate children, to permanently damage other members of society, just to get their rocks off. There is no reason to keep them alive. They are nothing but an active detriment.

You could save starving children in third world countries with the money you wasted feeding these leeches for a lifetime.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm a strong believer in prison being used to rehabilitate.

Treat prisoners well, teach them important skills, and make sure they leave ready to contribute to society instead of reoffending.

This, of course, doesn't apply to everyone, as some people cannot be redeemed.

Whether or not someone like Levi should be killed immediately should rely on a couple factors:

1. Are we sure without a shadow of a doubt he's guilty? The justice system isn't perfect and we don't want to kill innocents.

2. Can we use him to bring down his cohorts? I'd argue it's only worth killing a prisoner if there are no positives that come from keeping him alive. Using him for info is an objective benefit of him being alive.

If there's no way he could be rehabilitated, no way he isn't guilty, and no way for him to benefit society, why keep him alive?


----------



## Biffo (Dec 26, 2019)

Against for a number of reasons
System in place costs way too much more money to kill them compared to imprisonment for life, should waste the least amount of money we can on them.
Could also be falsely convicted, in the case of SnakeThing we know they did what the are accused of, but that isn't alway the case sadly.
Death can be the easy way out compared to life in prison.

I say life in gen pop is the best punishment, and if a other inmate kills them, got to be cheaper than a state funded execution.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 26, 2019)

Do you trust the governing body, or even the people, to not take a life unjustly? And how many dead offenders are worth one innocent?
That’s what it comes down to for me.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> I understand the reservations that someone hailing from a former Soviet state would have about capital punishment. Extrajudicial killings were rather common in many Soviet bloc states if my understanding of history is correct.
> 
> However, in the United States, cases of wrongful execution are rare. Extrajudicial killings are the subject of speculation and conspiracy in the US  All Epstien didn't kill himself jokes go here (btw he didn't). The process for a subhuman being sentenced to death goes on long after the court case is finished. There are years worth of appeals that any death row inmate can elect for. This is in place to prevent wrongful executions. It is not a perfect system, but it seems to work.
> 
> The catharsis argument isn't so easily dismissed. Whenever an article is published about some murderer being executed, there is mention of 'closure for the victim's families'. That 'closure' is the catharsis that the monster that killed or violated your loved one is getting what they deserve. You're right that the best catharsis would be to undo the criminal's actions, but that isn't possible. An alternative is needed and capital punishment is a simultaneously sufficient and insufficient alternative. It cannot heal the suffering wrought by that criminal, but it can offer a sense of finality to that chapter in the survivors' lives, that they will never again have to worry about this criminal harming others as they or their family had been harmed.



Not just extrajudicial killings. Soviet penitentiary system neither rehabilitated nor punished. It only degraded inmates, leading them to return to prison even in the cases, when one person could be salvaged.

Possessing foreign currency in large amounts? You get shot.

The illegal border crossing was an automatic death sentence for a USSR citizen as well.

Do you know how many people died before this guy was apprehended? Two. One was a sadist but one was most likely an innocent, leaving behind a daughter. He "confessed" to a brutal killing but then killed himself, crying that he didn't do it.

>There are years worth of appeals that any death row inmate can elect for. This is in place to prevent wrongful executions. It is not a perfect system, but it seems to work. 

And yet, your country executes innocents. Up to 100 people might have been executed since the thirties. is it worth it?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> No. Pedos get killed in Canadian prisons. The whole population wanted him dead so bad they threw a riot to cover his murder. Don't judge the nation on Jonny Sickfuck Yaniv.





> While one other person was injured in the riot and taken to hospital, no staff members were hurt, prison officials said. A lockdown will continue and prisoners will be searched while officials try and find out the cause of the riot.



That sounds like what happened.  How often is there a prison riot and somehow they don't hurt any staff members?  In fact, the only person who gets killed is some child molester everyone hated.  I wonder if they got the idea from Scarface.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Still Anonymous For This said:


> Kyle Myers, the dude who created the FPSRussia character, actually goes into child molesters in prison on a PKA podcast when he went for a marijuana charge.  As much as anyone, including myself, wishes they got fucked with in prison - they don't.
> 
> Any sort of child sex crime should be an automatic capital offense.  Let them have a fair and speedy trial, let them go through the appeals process, and then drag them kicking and screaming to the gallows.  Paying to feed and house them for a few years only to release them back out into public, where they either continue their perversion or live under bridges, is a waste of time and a slap in the face to victims.  These assholes steal the lives of children and doom them to an uphill battle that few win.  Fuck 'em.
> 
> Hell.  Bring back the brazen bull for these fucks.



It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.

Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
> Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.
> 
> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.



Oh my god, no one cares. Stop white knighting for dogfucking pedophiles you absolute degenerate.


----------



## Null (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.


Disagree. I find the people gallivanting about a life of torture and rape way worse. In my justice system, you shoot the ones you can't fix and try not to have the rest come out more broken than when they came in.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.



That's a very nice sentiment and while I myself am against capital punishment, tut-tutting over people wishing a dude as vile as this was dead ain't winning anybody over.

Personally, I hope he's in there for a long, long while, and gets plenty of time to think about how much of a fuck-up he is.


----------



## callacall (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
> Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.
> 
> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.


not even terrorists?


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Null said:


> Disagree. I find the people gallivanting about a life of torture and rape way worse. In my justice system, you shoot the ones you can't fix and try not to have the rest come out more broken than when they came in.



Who are the judges? Sorry, living in a post-Soviet country makes me very wary of people rooting for capital punishment. I'm pretty sure you won't be shooting anyone and the moment *benevolent* justice system fucks up and gets you or people you care about in for a death sentence, you'll change your tune quite quickly.



callacall said:


> not even terrorists?



Not even them.



Meowthkip said:


> That's a very nice sentiment and while I myself am against capital punishment, tut-tutting over people wishing a dude as vile as this was dead ain't winning anybody over.
> 
> Personally, I hope he's in there for a long, long while, and gets plenty of time to think about how much of a fuck-up he is.



I'm sure people here are mature enough to discard my personal colouring and see what I meant. If not - well, sorry. Just like you pass judgement, I can too pass judgement. And yeah, I hope he's in there for a long while.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
> Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.
> 
> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.



No, there is a good reason for capital punishment to exist. It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment. There are some crimes that are so egregious that it is a philosophically viable endeavor to wonder if the criminal who perpetrated said crime is even human. In my estimation, child molestation and other forms of pederasty are egregious enough to dehumanize the criminal who engaged in them. To produce pornographic content of your own nephew and distribute it to other subhumans goes beyond even that. 
It is such a violation of that child's trust that the offending pedo should be disposed of in a cruel, ignominious manner; there is no reform for these types of people, they'll only succumb to their perversions again if given the chance to act on them.


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 26, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> I bet he declares himself to be Trans and tries to use it as a way to try and  get out of a jail sentence.


Unless he's been looking into that sort of thing in his off time I doubt it'll work out. The system isn't likely to believe he's trans even if he starts making skirts out of his prison pants when he has no prior history (online or offline) of dressing up as a woman. At best it'll get him a psych analysis to find out whether he has disphoria or not and if he's not howling at the moon about how having a wangus is making him want to use his own shank to castrate himself they ain't gonna buy it. At worst he makes himself look even more scrumptious to Bubba and company.


TheYellowKing said:


> My guess is he gets 25-30 years and makes it to year 3 when he gets comfortable enough to ask for a transfer to genpop and tells his Aryan Brotherhood cellmate how tasty six year olds are. Hopefully he gets his skull caved in instead of just shanked.


Speaking of Aryan Brotherhood wannabes, Foxler is also facing charges right now for attempted kiddy diddling. If they were in the same state I could only imagine some fucking sitcom shenanigans if these two met in prison.


Spoiler: Episode Synopsis



-Foxler and SnakeThing bond over being furry dogfucking child molesters.
-Foxler and SnakeThing decide to start a furry-based prison gang but, like Foxler's plans for Furry Raiders, it goes fucking nowhere.
-Foxler and SnakeThing try to make friends with other Neo-Nazis, dogfuckers, child molesters and serial killer necrophiles but their incredibly niche combo lifestyles alienates them from even the most pathetically desperate demographics.
-Foxler and SnakeThing start plotting to escape because they're getting real sick of being used as cumdumpsters. Three-stooges-esque slapstick ensues until they give up.
-Season 1 Finale; Foxler and SnakeThing shank one another over a political disagreement, of all things.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> No, there is a good reason for capital punishment to exist. It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment. There are some crimes that are so egregious that it is a philosophically viable endeavor to wonder if the criminal who perpetrated said crime is even human. In my estimation, child molestation and other forms of pederasty are egregious enough to dehumanize the criminal who engaged in them. To produce pornographic content of your own nephew and distribute it to other subhumans goes beyond even that.
> It is such a violation of that child's trust that the offending pedo should be disposed of in a cruel, ignominious manner; there is no reform for these types of people, they'll only succumb to their perversions again if given the chance to act on them.



Let me get this straight first since because I spoke, I'm (as it is tradition) accused of being a white knight for a paedophile and a zoosadist: I'm not. His cruelty alone should land him in a dark, cold place where he can return to the usual world no earlier than 20 years.

About capital punishment as means to exact justice:
>It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment.

Does it? A catharsis would be to undo the damage he has done. This damage is erased only by long years of healing or suicide.

When you're campaigning for someone to be shot, hanged or quartered (it means no difference), you are opening an option for the government (since it possesses the licence to violence) to use killings as a less of a terminal option but more of a routine instrument. Governments should be ashamed of killing people because that would ensure that whenever it is wrong, a person who was thought guilty will be alive and can get justice as well.

Also, by campaigning for capital punishment, you're giving your government an option to use it against its' enemies openly in the future. Fuck, people, haven't you learned anything in the last 100 years? If necessary, the government and people in power can make anyone guilty and manipulate public opinions on a large scale.

That's why we don't kill murderers, paedophiles and rapists anymore. SnakeThing is a cunt and a bastard. But he has a right to live, while being punished for his abhorrent, vile, cruel, disgusting actions.


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 26, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> No, there is a good reason for capital punishment to exist. It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment. There are some crimes that are so egregious that it is a philosophically viable endeavor to wonder if the criminal who perpetrated said crime is even human. In my estimation, child molestation and other forms of pederasty are egregious enough to dehumanize the criminal who engaged in them. To produce pornographic content of your own nephew and distribute it to other subhumans goes beyond even that.
> It is such a violation of that child's trust that the offending pedo should be disposed of in a cruel, ignominious manner; there is no reform for these types of people, they'll only succumb to their perversions again if given the chance to act on them.


Speaking bluntly I don't support capital punishment either. As much as I think these freaks deserve to die, the amount of cost to the taxpayers and families is way higher. The catharsis arguement is hard to choke down when trying to get a serial killer to take his long walk can take upwards of a decade of legal combat, and most juries don't want to vote for state-sanctioned murder because at the end of the day their decision is what kills them; people with moral compunctions against killing others even in an indirect sense are going to drag their fucking feet even if they think the person in question deserves to die.

These juries are far more willing to swing for life in prison with no parole though.

Also letting serial killers suffer in prison until they die is a far more befitting punishment than just 20 years and a long walk. Someone who gets off on taunting the victims families for so long is going to consider that a more dignified way to go than being shanked by prison pals or getting old and rotting away from ass cancer.

Sauce; My aunt had a friend years back who was related to one of the victims of Ted Bundy. That court case was a goddamn nightmare.


----------



## NoFeline (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> About capital punishment as means to exact justice:
> >It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment.


Nice essay but would you care to explain why you're so opposed to _permanently removing incurable offending pedophiles from the population? _Something you're not telling us, buddy?


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

NoFeline said:


> Nice essay but would you care to explain why you're so opposed to _permanently removing incurable offending pedophiles from the population? _Something you're not telling us, buddy?



>_permanently removing incurable offending pedophiles from the population

Permanently removing _is fine. _Killing_ an incurable paedophile is a different story.


----------



## PlasticOwls (Dec 26, 2019)

We *should *execute animal abusers and animal fornicators. And with how we treat pedophiles and abusers in the states, execution would be easier and humane for them.

The option should be available. Nice shitpost @NotSendingTheirBest


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 26, 2019)

FrostyWeeb9 said:


> If he tries that I sincerely hope he doesn't succeed with that gambit... that sounds like something that would have the best chances of working in cuckold Canada.



No. Pedos get killed in Canadian prisons. The whole population wanted this guy dead so bad they threw a riot to cover his murder. Don't judge the nation on Jonny Sickfuck Yaniv.

As for this piece of waste, I think it says right on the sentencing form that he is going to be in 'special' incarceration, which means the Pedo Wing (aka the Beast Wing) if this prison has one, or is going to be in protective custody from day 1, and the details of that life are laid out 2 posts up.

For a non-social person with an active imagination, solitary wouldn't be so bad. For an internet addicted autist, I can't imagine too many worse penalties then being stuck alone with the silence and the guilt, besides actually being stuck in genpop and getting his face (and his rectum) split open on the daily.


----------



## NoFeline (Dec 26, 2019)

They are completely useless to society.

Even if you miraculously did find a cure nothing would make them any less of a heinous selfish POS that chose to violate children, to permanently damage other members of society, just to get their rocks off. There is no reason to keep them alive. They are nothing but an active detriment.

You could save starving children in third world countries with the money you wasted feeding these leeches for a lifetime.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm a strong believer in prison being used to rehabilitate.

Treat prisoners well, teach them important skills, and make sure they leave ready to contribute to society instead of reoffending.

This, of course, doesn't apply to everyone, as some people cannot be redeemed.

Whether or not someone like Levi should be killed immediately should rely on a couple factors:

1. Are we sure without a shadow of a doubt he's guilty? The justice system isn't perfect and we don't want to kill innocents.

2. Can we use him to bring down his cohorts? I'd argue it's only worth killing a prisoner if there are no positives that come from keeping him alive. Using him for info is an objective benefit of him being alive.

If there's no way he could be rehabilitated, no way he isn't guilty, and no way for him to benefit society, why keep him alive?


----------



## Biffo (Dec 26, 2019)

Against for a number of reasons
System in place costs way too much more money to kill them compared to imprisonment for life, should waste the least amount of money we can on them.
Could also be falsely convicted, in the case of SnakeThing we know they did what the are accused of, but that isn't alway the case sadly.
Death can be the easy way out compared to life in prison.

I say life in gen pop is the best punishment, and if a other inmate kills them, got to be cheaper than a state funded execution.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 26, 2019)

Do you trust the governing body, or even the people, to not take a life unjustly? And how many dead offenders are worth one innocent?
That’s what it comes down to for me.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> I understand the reservations that someone hailing from a former Soviet state would have about capital punishment. Extrajudicial killings were rather common in many Soviet bloc states if my understanding of history is correct.
> 
> However, in the United States, cases of wrongful execution are rare. Extrajudicial killings are the subject of speculation and conspiracy in the US  All Epstien didn't kill himself jokes go here (btw he didn't). The process for a subhuman being sentenced to death goes on long after the court case is finished. There are years worth of appeals that any death row inmate can elect for. This is in place to prevent wrongful executions. It is not a perfect system, but it seems to work.
> 
> The catharsis argument isn't so easily dismissed. Whenever an article is published about some murderer being executed, there is mention of 'closure for the victim's families'. That 'closure' is the catharsis that the monster that killed or violated your loved one is getting what they deserve. You're right that the best catharsis would be to undo the criminal's actions, but that isn't possible. An alternative is needed and capital punishment is a simultaneously sufficient and insufficient alternative. It cannot heal the suffering wrought by that criminal, but it can offer a sense of finality to that chapter in the survivors' lives, that they will never again have to worry about this criminal harming others as they or their family had been harmed.



Not just extrajudicial killings. Soviet penitentiary system neither rehabilitated nor punished. It only degraded inmates, leading them to return to prison even in the cases, when one person could be salvaged.

Possessing foreign currency in large amounts? You get shot.

The illegal border crossing was an automatic death sentence for a USSR citizen as well.

Do you know how many people died before this guy was apprehended? Two. One was a sadist but one was most likely an innocent, leaving behind a daughter. He "confessed" to a brutal killing but then killed himself, crying that he didn't do it.

>There are years worth of appeals that any death row inmate can elect for. This is in place to prevent wrongful executions. It is not a perfect system, but it seems to work. 

And yet, your country executes innocents. Up to 100 people might have been executed since the thirties. is it worth it?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> No. Pedos get killed in Canadian prisons. The whole population wanted him dead so bad they threw a riot to cover his murder. Don't judge the nation on Jonny Sickfuck Yaniv.





> While one other person was injured in the riot and taken to hospital, no staff members were hurt, prison officials said. A lockdown will continue and prisoners will be searched while officials try and find out the cause of the riot.



That sounds like what happened.  How often is there a prison riot and somehow they don't hurt any staff members?  In fact, the only person who gets killed is some child molester everyone hated.  I wonder if they got the idea from Scarface.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Still Anonymous For This said:


> Kyle Myers, the dude who created the FPSRussia character, actually goes into child molesters in prison on a PKA podcast when he went for a marijuana charge.  As much as anyone, including myself, wishes they got fucked with in prison - they don't.
> 
> Any sort of child sex crime should be an automatic capital offense.  Let them have a fair and speedy trial, let them go through the appeals process, and then drag them kicking and screaming to the gallows.  Paying to feed and house them for a few years only to release them back out into public, where they either continue their perversion or live under bridges, is a waste of time and a slap in the face to victims.  These assholes steal the lives of children and doom them to an uphill battle that few win.  Fuck 'em.
> 
> Hell.  Bring back the brazen bull for these fucks.



It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.

Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
> Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.
> 
> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.



Oh my god, no one cares. Stop white knighting for dogfucking pedophiles you absolute degenerate.


----------



## Null (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.


Disagree. I find the people gallivanting about a life of torture and rape way worse. In my justice system, you shoot the ones you can't fix and try not to have the rest come out more broken than when they came in.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.



That's a very nice sentiment and while I myself am against capital punishment, tut-tutting over people wishing a dude as vile as this was dead ain't winning anybody over.

Personally, I hope he's in there for a long, long while, and gets plenty of time to think about how much of a fuck-up he is.


----------



## callacall (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
> Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.
> 
> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.


not even terrorists?


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Null said:


> Disagree. I find the people gallivanting about a life of torture and rape way worse. In my justice system, you shoot the ones you can't fix and try not to have the rest come out more broken than when they came in.



Who are the judges? Sorry, living in a post-Soviet country makes me very wary of people rooting for capital punishment. I'm pretty sure you won't be shooting anyone and the moment *benevolent* justice system fucks up and gets you or people you care about in for a death sentence, you'll change your tune quite quickly.



callacall said:


> not even terrorists?



Not even them.



Meowthkip said:


> That's a very nice sentiment and while I myself am against capital punishment, tut-tutting over people wishing a dude as vile as this was dead ain't winning anybody over.
> 
> Personally, I hope he's in there for a long, long while, and gets plenty of time to think about how much of a fuck-up he is.



I'm sure people here are mature enough to discard my personal colouring and see what I meant. If not - well, sorry. Just like you pass judgement, I can too pass judgement. And yeah, I hope he's in there for a long while.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> It's easier for you to say, when you're not in prison, to wish capital punishment on someone. As much as someone is a certifiable scumbag, not only we shouldn't stoop to their level, I don't particularly trust any government to make correct decisions on anything. So, life imprisonment - yes, but even the most depraved son of a bitch deserves dignity, even if they haven't provided it to their victims.
> Also, on the off chance they weren't guilty, they will at least have a chance to rebuild, if ever so slim.
> 
> Never wish death on anyone, no matter how despicable.



No, there is a good reason for capital punishment to exist. It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment. There are some crimes that are so egregious that it is a philosophically viable endeavor to wonder if the criminal who perpetrated said crime is even human. In my estimation, child molestation and other forms of pederasty are egregious enough to dehumanize the criminal who engaged in them. To produce pornographic content of your own nephew and distribute it to other subhumans goes beyond even that. 
It is such a violation of that child's trust that the offending pedo should be disposed of in a cruel, ignominious manner; there is no reform for these types of people, they'll only succumb to their perversions again if given the chance to act on them.


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 26, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> I bet he declares himself to be Trans and tries to use it as a way to try and  get out of a jail sentence.


Unless he's been looking into that sort of thing in his off time I doubt it'll work out. The system isn't likely to believe he's trans even if he starts making skirts out of his prison pants when he has no prior history (online or offline) of dressing up as a woman. At best it'll get him a psych analysis to find out whether he has disphoria or not and if he's not howling at the moon about how having a wangus is making him want to use his own shank to castrate himself they ain't gonna buy it. At worst he makes himself look even more scrumptious to Bubba and company.


TheYellowKing said:


> My guess is he gets 25-30 years and makes it to year 3 when he gets comfortable enough to ask for a transfer to genpop and tells his Aryan Brotherhood cellmate how tasty six year olds are. Hopefully he gets his skull caved in instead of just shanked.


Speaking of Aryan Brotherhood wannabes, Foxler is also facing charges right now for attempted kiddy diddling. If they were in the same state I could only imagine some fucking sitcom shenanigans if these two met in prison.


Spoiler: Episode Synopsis



-Foxler and SnakeThing bond over being furry dogfucking child molesters.
-Foxler and SnakeThing decide to start a furry-based prison gang but, like Foxler's plans for Furry Raiders, it goes fucking nowhere.
-Foxler and SnakeThing try to make friends with other Neo-Nazis, dogfuckers, child molesters and serial killer necrophiles but their incredibly niche combo lifestyles alienates them from even the most pathetically desperate demographics.
-Foxler and SnakeThing start plotting to escape because they're getting real sick of being used as cumdumpsters. Three-stooges-esque slapstick ensues until they give up.
-Season 1 Finale; Foxler and SnakeThing shank one another over a political disagreement, of all things.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> No, there is a good reason for capital punishment to exist. It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment. There are some crimes that are so egregious that it is a philosophically viable endeavor to wonder if the criminal who perpetrated said crime is even human. In my estimation, child molestation and other forms of pederasty are egregious enough to dehumanize the criminal who engaged in them. To produce pornographic content of your own nephew and distribute it to other subhumans goes beyond even that.
> It is such a violation of that child's trust that the offending pedo should be disposed of in a cruel, ignominious manner; there is no reform for these types of people, they'll only succumb to their perversions again if given the chance to act on them.



Let me get this straight first since because I spoke, I'm (as it is tradition) accused of being a white knight for a paedophile and a zoosadist: I'm not. His cruelty alone should land him in a dark, cold place where he can return to the usual world no earlier than 20 years.

About capital punishment as means to exact justice:
>It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment.

Does it? A catharsis would be to undo the damage he has done. This damage is erased only by long years of healing or suicide.

When you're campaigning for someone to be shot, hanged or quartered (it means no difference), you are opening an option for the government (since it possesses the licence to violence) to use killings as a less of a terminal option but more of a routine instrument. Governments should be ashamed of killing people because that would ensure that whenever it is wrong, a person who was thought guilty will be alive and can get justice as well.

Also, by campaigning for capital punishment, you're giving your government an option to use it against its' enemies openly in the future. Fuck, people, haven't you learned anything in the last 100 years? If necessary, the government and people in power can make anyone guilty and manipulate public opinions on a large scale.

That's why we don't kill murderers, paedophiles and rapists anymore. SnakeThing is a cunt and a bastard. But he has a right to live, while being punished for his abhorrent, vile, cruel, disgusting actions.


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 26, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> No, there is a good reason for capital punishment to exist. It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment. There are some crimes that are so egregious that it is a philosophically viable endeavor to wonder if the criminal who perpetrated said crime is even human. In my estimation, child molestation and other forms of pederasty are egregious enough to dehumanize the criminal who engaged in them. To produce pornographic content of your own nephew and distribute it to other subhumans goes beyond even that.
> It is such a violation of that child's trust that the offending pedo should be disposed of in a cruel, ignominious manner; there is no reform for these types of people, they'll only succumb to their perversions again if given the chance to act on them.


Speaking bluntly I don't support capital punishment either. As much as I think these freaks deserve to die, the amount of cost to the taxpayers and families is way higher. The catharsis arguement is hard to choke down when trying to get a serial killer to take his long walk can take upwards of a decade of legal combat, and most juries don't want to vote for state-sanctioned murder because at the end of the day their decision is what kills them; people with moral compunctions against killing others even in an indirect sense are going to drag their fucking feet even if they think the person in question deserves to die.

These juries are far more willing to swing for life in prison with no parole though.

Also letting serial killers suffer in prison until they die is a far more befitting punishment than just 20 years and a long walk. Someone who gets off on taunting the victims families for so long is going to consider that a more dignified way to go than being shanked by prison pals or getting old and rotting away from ass cancer.

Sauce; My aunt had a friend years back who was related to one of the victims of Ted Bundy. That court case was a goddamn nightmare.


----------



## NoFeline (Dec 26, 2019)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> About capital punishment as means to exact justice:
> >It offers a catharsis to the victims or victims' families and acts as an ultimate punishment.


Nice essay but would you care to explain why you're so opposed to _permanently removing incurable offending pedophiles from the population? _Something you're not telling us, buddy?


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

NoFeline said:


> Nice essay but would you care to explain why you're so opposed to _permanently removing incurable offending pedophiles from the population? _Something you're not telling us, buddy?



>_permanently removing incurable offending pedophiles from the population

Permanently removing _is fine. _Killing_ an incurable paedophile is a different story.


----------



## PlasticOwls (Dec 26, 2019)

We *should *execute animal abusers and animal fornicators. And with how we treat pedophiles and abusers in the states, execution would be easier and humane for them.

The option should be available. Nice shitpost @NotSendingTheirBest


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 26, 2019)

FrostyWeeb9 said:


> If he tries that I sincerely hope he doesn't succeed with that gambit... that sounds like something that would have the best chances of working in cuckold Canada.



No. Pedos get killed in Canadian prisons. The whole population wanted this guy dead so bad they threw a riot to cover his murder. Don't judge the nation on Jonny Sickfuck Yaniv.

As for this piece of waste, I think it says right on the sentencing form that he is going to be in 'special' incarceration, which means the Pedo Wing (aka the Beast Wing) if this prison has one, or is going to be in protective custody from day 1, and the details of that life are laid out 2 posts up.

For a non-social person with an active imagination, solitary wouldn't be so bad. For an internet addicted autist, I can't imagine too many worse penalties then being stuck alone with the silence and the guilt, besides actually being stuck in genpop and getting his face (and his rectum) split open on the daily.


----------



## NoFeline (Dec 26, 2019)

They are completely useless to society.

Even if you miraculously did find a cure nothing would make them any less of a heinous selfish POS that chose to violate children, to permanently damage other members of society, just to get their rocks off. There is no reason to keep them alive. They are nothing but an active detriment.

You could save starving children in third world countries with the money you wasted feeding these leeches for a lifetime.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm a strong believer in prison being used to rehabilitate.

Treat prisoners well, teach them important skills, and make sure they leave ready to contribute to society instead of reoffending.

This, of course, doesn't apply to everyone, as some people cannot be redeemed.

Whether or not someone like Levi should be killed immediately should rely on a couple factors:

1. Are we sure without a shadow of a doubt he's guilty? The justice system isn't perfect and we don't want to kill innocents.

2. Can we use him to bring down his cohorts? I'd argue it's only worth killing a prisoner if there are no positives that come from keeping him alive. Using him for info is an objective benefit of him being alive.

If there's no way he could be rehabilitated, no way he isn't guilty, and no way for him to benefit society, why keep him alive?


----------



## Biffo (Dec 26, 2019)

Against for a number of reasons
System in place costs way too much more money to kill them compared to imprisonment for life, should waste the least amount of money we can on them.
Could also be falsely convicted, in the case of SnakeThing we know they did what the are accused of, but that isn't alway the case sadly.
Death can be the easy way out compared to life in prison.

I say life in gen pop is the best punishment, and if a other inmate kills them, got to be cheaper than a state funded execution.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 26, 2019)

Do you trust the governing body, or even the people, to not take a life unjustly? And how many dead offenders are worth one innocent?
That’s what it comes down to for me.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Dec 26, 2019)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> I understand the reservations that someone hailing from a former Soviet state would have about capital punishment. Extrajudicial killings were rather common in many Soviet bloc states if my understanding of history is correct.
> 
> However, in the United States, cases of wrongful execution are rare. Extrajudicial killings are the subject of speculation and conspiracy in the US  All Epstien didn't kill himself jokes go here (btw he didn't). The process for a subhuman being sentenced to death goes on long after the court case is finished. There are years worth of appeals that any death row inmate can elect for. This is in place to prevent wrongful executions. It is not a perfect system, but it seems to work.
> 
> The catharsis argument isn't so easily dismissed. Whenever an article is published about some murderer being executed, there is mention of 'closure for the victim's families'. That 'closure' is the catharsis that the monster that killed or violated your loved one is getting what they deserve. You're right that the best catharsis would be to undo the criminal's actions, but that isn't possible. An alternative is needed and capital punishment is a simultaneously sufficient and insufficient alternative. It cannot heal the suffering wrought by that criminal, but it can offer a sense of finality to that chapter in the survivors' lives, that they will never again have to worry about this criminal harming others as they or their family had been harmed.



Not just extrajudicial killings. Soviet penitentiary system neither rehabilitated nor punished. It only degraded inmates, leading them to return to prison even in the cases, when one person could be salvaged.

Possessing foreign currency in large amounts? You get shot.

The illegal border crossing was an automatic death sentence for a USSR citizen as well.

Do you know how many people died before this guy was apprehended? Two. One was a sadist but one was most likely an innocent, leaving behind a daughter. He "confessed" to a brutal killing but then killed himself, crying that he didn't do it.

>There are years worth of appeals that any death row inmate can elect for. This is in place to prevent wrongful executions. It is not a perfect system, but it seems to work. 

And yet, your country executes innocents. Up to 100 people might have been executed since the thirties. is it worth it?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> No. Pedos get killed in Canadian prisons. The whole population wanted him dead so bad they threw a riot to cover his murder. Don't judge the nation on Jonny Sickfuck Yaniv.





> While one other person was injured in the riot and taken to hospital, no staff members were hurt, prison officials said. A lockdown will continue and prisoners will be searched while officials try and find out the cause of the riot.



That sounds like what happened.  How often is there a prison riot and somehow they don't hurt any staff members?  In fact, the only person who gets killed is some child molester everyone hated.  I wonder if they got the idea from Scarface.


----------

